# Honey Laundering Bust (Los Angeles International Air Port)



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Honey Laundering Bust Highlights Sticky Problem
http://www.aolnews.com/nation/article/honey-laundering-bust-highlights-sticky-problem/19429121
The Food and Drug Administration bans all animal medication from food products sold in this country and has issued alerts three times about the antibiotics found in Chinese honey. The last came in 2007, when Florida food detectives found two other antibiotics -- iprofloxacin and Enrofloxacin -- in honey and blended honey syrup from China. 

Most people can eat the tainted honey without serious complications. However, a small percentage of the public with sensitivities to the drugs can become horribly ill. The illegal additive has continued to be found in honey arriving at U.S. ports this year.
Ernie


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Until the packers stop buying the stuff it will continue. From the article.

"Other suppliers, including some of the largest in the country, likely know the honey they buy comes from Chinese bees, even though the paperwork says it originated in Australia, New Zealand, India or another country presumed safe. As one federal investigator explained: When these companies are paying $1 less a pound than prevailing prices, it's difficult not to be aware that the honey's bogus."

Sue Bee is one of the worst. I wouldn't buy the crap they sell on the selves to feed my bees let alone for human consumption.


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

As a member of Sue Bee I know how they test honey and how hard they work to keep that ''crap honey'' off the shelf,better have something to back up those words or get yourself trouble,think its call slander.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Maybe you should talk to them about their practices if you are a member.

"In particular, the article highlights Sue Bee Honey, which are finding (on average) a container of bad honey a month, and rather than report this shipment to the FDA or destroy the content, they are returning the product to their suppliers IN CHINA to handle it:

*Bill Allibone, Sue Bee’s president, said the company has no intention of telling government regulators about the bad honey it finds.*

It’s not really Sue Bee’s honey, he said, “because technically, it’s still (the importer’s) property until we pay for it."

I consider any honey out of China crap and they obviously are using Chinese suppliers for much of their honey if they are finding that much of it that FAILS their testing. To bad they are tainting the quality honey produced by yourself by mixing it with imported cheap CRAP honey.


----------



## 123456789 (May 24, 2009)

It seems that Sue Bee is testing the honey they buy and rejecting anything that fails. Sounds like responsible behaviour to me.


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

It is time to mount an assault on the Honey Board. We need to kick the packers off the board and take control. We also need to take control of the wholesale markets. Unrestricted imports are driving us to third world status. We either fight back and take control of our future or just give up and watch our proud profession get destroyed. It is our choice and now is the time. Tomorrow may be too late.I have no idea how but if we put our heads together we can do it and make this profession what it should be, healthy, sustainable and fair to the hardworking beekeepers all across the US. If we are going to have any kind of future in this profession we have to get off our duffs and demand that OUR government stop allowing any honey that is coming in. Until a beekeeper dominated honey board approves measures safeguarding all honey imports, not one more drop should be allowed in. My brother told me Walgreens is selling honey for a buck a pound. How many of us will be around in a few years if honey is going to retail for a buck? Beesource could provide a vital link to our Gov. officials to allow us to let them know in no uncertain terms that we will hold them accountable for the future of honeybees in our country. We area doing our best to ensure honeybees are here for our future and our childrens future while our gov. is undermining us by allowing dumping of contaminated, adulterated honey. Time to stop this insane practice of letting our market be completely destroyed. Can I get an AMEN?


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

Elwood said:


> It is time to mount an assault on the Honey Board. We need allowed in. My brother told me Walgreens is selling honey for a buck a pound. How many of us will be around in a few years if honey is going to retail for a buck?


I would seriously question whether or not the honey that walgreens is selling is really honey. you can't buy corn syrup for a buck a pound these days.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

wolfpenfarm said:


> you can't buy corn syrup for a buck a pound these days.


How much do you want? I can get you as much as you want for a buck a pound.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

RE Sue Bee 123456 
"Sounds like responsible behaviour to me." 

Considering the present market it is probably the only response that they can have and still have market share at competitive prices (certain markets )
When in Rome you got do like the Romans...LEAVING A BAD TASTE IN MEMBERS AND CUSTOMERS MOUTHS



"The way to crush the bourgeois is to grind them between the millstones of taxation and inflation." Vladimir Ilyich Lenin


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Elwood said:


> It is time to mount an assault <snip by moderator>


http://www.gopetition.com/

Give it a shot.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

t:
HFCS is down to $.18 a POUND by the truck right now. I'll sell for $.50.
WHO IS UP FOR IT?


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

"HFCS is down to $.18 a POUND by the truck right now"....................doesn't even make good bee feed compared to sugar


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

> better have something to back up those words or get yourself trouble,think its call slander.


Even a bad lawyer could get that case dismissed, and bringing such a suit would cost Sue Bee so much bad publicity that they could never hope to recover from the losses they would incur, and they are bright enough to understand that I'm sure. Better to let one negative opinion on a bulletin board with limited exposure that is in all liklihood protected free speech slide than to risk a very public humiliation in court and the presses with very unlimited exposure.


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

It appears as if a member of the Honey Board may have been involved in the importation of tainted Chinese honey.

http://www.seattlepi.com/local/395172_honey08.html

Robert (Bob) Coyle sits on the Honey Board.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

They spoke at our meeting in WI. The honey they import is used for industrial uses such as cereal or baking. The honey that is provided by its usa producers is bottled for retail sales. At least that is what the rep said.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

So does that make it okay? It still gets used for human consumption.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

redbee said:


> As a member of Sue Bee I know how they test honey and how hard they work to keep that ''crap honey'' off the shelf,better have something to back up those words or get yourself trouble,think its call slander.


Sue Bee's president hides the tainted honey form government regulators. Should be 'conspiracy' to import tainted honey, and he should go to jail. All tainted foreign honey should be seized and destroyed, not recirculated into the market. *GIVE ME A BREAK.* If an association, corporation or any other so called organizations assists in this type of activity, all their assets and accounts should be seized and used for future enforcement of laws [isn't this what they do in drug seizures]. But, you can bet your last dollar this will never happen because there is money to be made on the cheap imports. I will be posting Sue Bee's president's quotes later on as it will make most who post on this forum puke.

Thanks for bringing Sue Bee's complacency to our attention. I will never buy their products again and will encourage others to refrain from doing the same.

Danny Unger

P.S. How can you slander someone as immoral on this issue as Sue Bee?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Bens-Bees said:


> Even a bad lawyer could get that case dismissed, and bringing such a suit would cost Sue Bee so much bad publicity that they could never hope to recover from the losses they would incur, and they are bright enough to understand that I'm sure. Better to let one negative opinion on a bulletin board with limited exposure that is in all liklihood protected free speech slide than to risk a very public humiliation in court and the presses with very unlimited exposure.


I wasn't worried about it. I posted what their president or CEO said. Instead of attacking me for pointing out the obvious they, as members should organize and get them to stop importing honey all together. By not doing that they are keeping the price of their honey low...it's pretty obvious. Sue Bee knows what they are doing. If they cared about quality honey, after the first bad batch they would stop importing from that broker. It's all a shell game. 

I would love to get them in court and subpoena all their import records for the last ten years. Something I am sure they would not want the public to see.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

alpha6 said:


> I would love to get them in court and subpoena all their import records for the last ten years. Something I am sure they would not want the public to see.


Yeah... it seldom works out in favor of the corporation to sue the little guy even if the little guy is wrong. It's just too much bad P.R.. Not that Sue Bee is giving themselves a good name amongst beekeepers by importing honey anyway, but a lawsuit would give them a bad name with John Q. Public (a.k.a. the customer) as well.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Maybe I am reading this all wrong but everyone seems to be slamming Sue Bee for not buying or packaging tainted imported honey. What makes this illegal or immoral? It was tested and didn't pass therefore not bought and packaged.
My concern is why no one seems to care about the other packers buying tainted imported honey not testing it and putting it on the store shelf. I thought that was the original problem.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

Nick Noyes said:


> Maybe I am reading this all wrong but everyone seems to be slamming Sue Bee for not buying or packaging tainted imported honey.


You are reading it all wrong. Sue Bee is being slammed for importing honey in the first place... and for not reporting tainted honey to US Customs officials as they are supposed to.



Nick Noyes said:


> What makes this illegal or immoral?


By not reporting tainted honey to US Customs officials as they are supposed to, they are giving China a second chance to sneak the tainted honey into the U.S. where it could cause physical harm to people in the U.S.. It is illegal because it is aiding an illegal activity, it's the same as if you let a known fugitive stay at your house. 

Also, IF (and I'm not saying they are doing this), but if they or another packer is selling imported honey under the label: "Product of USA" that is false advertizing, which is also illegal.



Nick Noyes said:


> It was tested and didn't pass therefore not bought and packaged.


Until it comes back in, perhaps to a diff. packer, or perhaps it slips by the same packer the next time... perhaps china repackages the shipment to put the tainted honey in the bottom half of the drums, and clean honey in the top half so that it tests good even though it isn't good, or perhaps they just slip a few drums of tainted honey in with a shipment of good honey in hopes that those drums won't be tested... hey, what's the risk if you know you're getting it all back anyway?



Nick Noyes said:


> My concern is why no one seems to care about the other packers buying tainted imported honey not testing it and putting it on the store shelf. I thought that was the original problem.


There is a concern about that, and that is totally condemned. Nobody has said otherwise. 

My concern is that if a national honey board member was just caught doing that... how can we trust that the national honey board is even looking out for our best interests to begin with? That's gotta make you reconsider supporting the national honey board to begin with, but then we'd have no industry-specific representation.


----------



## 123456789 (May 24, 2009)

Bens-Bees

Honey that fails the testing procedure in the U.S means it can't be bought and sold in the U.S. 
Sue Bee tests it before they buy it, if it fails then it's still the property of China (or some Chinese company). Sue Bee or the U.S. gov. has no authority to destroy it. It may be willingly accepted in 100's of other countries.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

So if I bring in a big bag of pot for someone that lives in a country where it is legal the US can't destroy it. They need to send it back to the owner because it is legal where it came from. Come on, we know better than that.


----------



## 123456789 (May 24, 2009)

Beeslave said:


> So if I bring in a big bag of pot for someone that lives in a country where it is legal the US can't destroy it. They need to send it back to the owner because it is legal where it came from. Come on, we know better than that.


If you bring it through customs, then you own it. Come on Beeslave, you should know better than that.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Ok, in my earlier post I warned you that I would post quotes from an article which referenced Sue Bee that would make you want to puke. Get your barf bag ready because here it comes. 

You can find the whole article here:

http://www.seattlepi.com/local/397445_honey26.html

*"**Two-thirds of the honey Americans consume is imported *and almost half of that, regardless of what's on the label, comes from China, the Seattle P-I reported last month.
The newspaper's five-month investigation into honey laundering -- the intentional mislabeling of the country of origin -- *found that tons of Chinese honey coming into the U.S. is tainted with banned antibiotics.*
But when the contamination is discovered by the industry through internal testing, insiders say, *federal health or customs officials are almost never notified, and the honey ends up being dumped back on the market.*
"We don't want to risk this tainted honey ever getting packed and distributed for human consumption," said Haff, who believes the industry could solve the problem if companies simply alert the Food and Drug Administration each time they discover a tainted shipment.
*Instead, some major packers simply return bad honey to the importer, naively trusting them to destroy the shipment and not seek another buyer.*Said Haff: "We run the risk of the importer trying to resell this same adulterated honey for a cheaper price somewhere else."
That happens all too often. Court documents the P-I obtained after the arrests last year of two Chicago-based executives with Alfred L. Wolff, a German food distributor, reveal how rampant the sale and resale of bad honey is.
Testimony from federal investigators and informants offer a glimpse into a typical deal: *Wolff sold Chinese honey to a U.S. honey producer. The packer tested the shipment and found traces of antibiotics. Wolff took the honey back and resold it to another packer who didn't test for contaminants.
In its series, the P-I reported that it had received shipping papers showing that Chinese honey, falsely labeled as a product of India, was sold to several U.S. honey packers, including one of the nation's largest* -- Sue Bee Honey Association.
Sue Bee Vice President Bill Huser said 315 different beekeepers supply 60 percent of the 40 million pounds of honey the Iowa-based company sells each year. *The rest is imported*.
To protect consumers, Huser said, the company does extensive and elaborate testing on the imported honey, finding shipments laced with chloramphenicol, an illegal antibiotic, about once a month.
When it's found, he said, it's sent back to the broker who imported it.
Won't report it to FDA
That doesn't sit well with some members of the cooperative. Several told the P-I that returning tainted honey to the marketplace is wrong. They said the issue has been raised in recent years, but the company has refused to change its policy.
*Bill Allibone, Sue Bee's president, said the company has no intention of telling government regulators about the bad honey it finds.*
"We deal with a core group of suppliers that have long, established ties in the import business, and we're assuming that when we reject a load of honey, they'll return it to the people they purchased it from."
Allibone said he has no idea whether the tainted honey is resold to other U.S. packers. Asked whether the company had an obligation to take action to protect the public health, the president repeated: "It's just not our honey."

"Truck drivers tell us about bringing full semi loads of foreign honey across the border to packers in our state and Oregon. That honey didn't come from Canadian bees, but it's sold with a label saying 'from U.S. and Canadian honey.' *"*

So 40% of Sue Bee honey is imported? Oh, yeah, this association is really helping the American BeeKeeper, aren't they. 



123456 said:


> Honey that fails the testing procedure in the U.S means it can't be bought and sold in the U.S.


123456, you might want to read the above article.



123456 said:


> Sue Bee tests it before they buy it, if it fails then it's still the property of China (or some Chinese company).


I'll bet you a cup of coffee, a dollar and a donut they don't test it all. 



123456 said:


> Sue Bee or the U.S. gov. has no authority to destroy it.


Well, if not they should and also the agent that imported it should be banned from doing business in this country again.



123456 said:


> It may be willingly accepted in 100's of other countries.


Like who, or is this just a B.S. statement to justify the unjustifiable. Sue Bee is No friend to the American Beekeeper, importing 40%of its honey and probably mixing that crap with good American Honey. Any American Beek doing business with these people are just cutting their own throat.


Danny


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Who brings the honey through customs? Do they own it? If it is contaminated then it should be dyed before it is shipped back so it would only be fit for animal feed and the animals don't care what color it is.


----------



## 123456789 (May 24, 2009)

So the article states that Sue Bee is acting responsibly.
I understand you don't like to see that 40% of the honey is imported, on the other hand what percentage of almonds (apparently pollinating them is a very good business for U.S. beeks) are exported? 

You buy their honey, they buy your almonds, it's a pretty effective system.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Beeslave said:


> If it is contaminated then it should be dyed before it is shipped back


Yes, like maybe dog poop brown and then inject it with sulpur so it smells like rotten eggs.



Beeslave said:


> so it would only be fit for animal feed and the animals don't care what color it is.


Hmm, like their dog food that was killing dogs in this country. No, it should be destroyed and the import agent banned from doing business in this country. Until you get hard on these guys and make it unprofitable, they will continue screwing around with us. 

Kindest Regards 
Danny


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

>>Bill Allibone, Sue Bee's president, said the company has no intention of telling government regulators about the bad honey it finds

Yep, that's real responsible


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

123456 said:


> So the article states that Sue Bee is acting responsibly.


Surely you jest. It is not responsible when one fails to report tainted honey and its sources so this crap can be cleaned out of our system. Sue Bee doesn't care if it is marketed to other packers.



123456 said:


> I understand you don't like to see that 40% of the honey is imported, on the other hand what percentage of almonds (apparently pollinating them is a very good business for U.S. beeks) are exported?


If our almonds are contaminated then they certainly should be banned in other countries. Sue Bee's web site is misleading. Why don't they start labeling their imported honey as imported from China [instead of mixing it with American Honey] and advertise it with a warning that it may be contaminated. That would be truth in advertising. *NO. Sue [a.k.a. Sioux] Bee *and its so-called cooperative is a dispicable company and as far as I can I will be spreading the word. Sorry, you just can't possibly slander such a dispicable Company.

Danny


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

So were do ya all sell your honey?


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

Direct market. Retail to consumers. It's more work, but it is worth it to me.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Nick Noyes said:


> So were do ya all sell your honey?


Great question and unfortunately, Nick I don't have the answer. I can only tell you what I would/have done. That is I would try to develope my own local markets and sell direct. Emphasizing the fact that my honey is local and that it has not been adulterated, which is a chance you take from imported honey. This may [probably] won't work for you or a large commercial dealer.

But, I was told by an individual one time to take advantage of the system, he stated "he uses the system". Hmmm, not what I thought what government was for. I guess that I am like Don Quixote [sp.?], the idealistic Spanish knight fighting windmills. But, alas, I have gone through life to long to change now, and I hope, that I have run the good race and my reward is not of this world. Personally, my observation is that when one participates in these type of injustices, that you give them strength; but more importantly it rips one of the boards off your character house, of which, there are only so many that can be removed before the house is full of holes. But, as for me, methinks, I will continue to serve the Lord instead of the materialistic lusts of mammon.

Kindest Regards
Danny Unger


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

123456 said:


> Bens-Bees
> 
> Honey that fails the testing procedure in the U.S means it can't be bought and sold in the U.S.
> Sue Bee tests it before they buy it, if it fails then it's still the property of China (or some Chinese company). Sue Bee or the U.S. gov. has no authority to destroy it. It may be willingly accepted in 100's of other countries.


No I'm afraid that's not true. It is an illegal act to import tainted honey in the first place... once the honey reaches U.S. shores, U.S. Customs officials have every right to sieze it the same way they do with drugs, and in fact that is exactly what they do when they find tainted honey in U.S. ports. Every U.S. citizen further has a civic duty to report crimes, which means that if Sue Bee recieves a shipment from China that is tainted and they don't report it, even if they don't accept the shipment, they are aiding a criminal activity. That is in itself, a criminal act... to say NOTHING of how incredibly immoral it is.

One thing that you perhaps are not aware of is that there is risk of serious physical injury or death to a small percentage of the population from the stuff that is tainting this honey, so even if they sold it in another country, you're just condemning someone else to suffer or perhaps die from consuming this crap. That is not in any way, shape, or form could EVER possibly be construed as being responsible.


----------



## 123456789 (May 24, 2009)

It's not illegal to import tainted honey. It just can't be knowingly sold to consumers if it's tainted. If you order a tanker of honey, get it to your warehouse and find it to be tainted you haven't broken any laws. That's when you decide if you want to absorb the loss or send it back.

Notice that the high profile arrests are not for importing tainted honey but for falsifying the country of origin. It's about avoiding tariffs.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds like collusion on Sue Bees part. Like aiding and abetting a criminal.

Roland

P.S. Where is Sutton when you need him?


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

123456 said:


> Bens-Bees
> 
> Honey that fails the testing procedure in the U.S means it can't be bought and sold in the U.S.
> Sue Bee tests it before they buy it, if it fails then it's still the property of China (or some Chinese company). Sue Bee or the U.S. gov. has no authority to destroy it. It may be willingly accepted in 100's of other countries.


Not true. A couple of years ago a Sask. producer had a shipment that that went to the US. One of the drums in a semi load had traces of lead from one of the drums. He was not paid for the honey and the authorities in the US destroyed the load.


----------



## magista (Jun 1, 2009)

123456 said:


> That's when you decide if you want to absorb the loss or send it back.


This is a moot point and does nothing to justify importing and turning a blind eye to tainted product of any kind. 

It still points back to this Honey Cartel NOT caring, NOT reporting and NOT destroying; opting instead to send it back to China where they will try to sneak it in again. 

There is no way possible any reasonable person can justify this. What this issue is about is these people are bringing in tainted honey and making money off of it. They don't care beekeepers or the general public. 

Might be a good time to educate local retailers, see if they will pull honey from the Cartel. What's nice is I have been seeing more local honey being carried in our stores. 

In the meantime I will continue to produce and sell folks good, untainted and local honey. 

Ok, I'm off my soapbox.


----------



## 123456789 (May 24, 2009)

Well, there is a rather large broker east of Ontario that had honey fail testing and was siezed by the U.S. It took a few months but they got it back.

Perhaps it depends on how big a fight you can afford to wage.

I'm not sure if lead can ever be removed from honey or not, but I'm sure it can be diluted to safe levels.


----------



## 123456789 (May 24, 2009)

magista said:


> This is a moot point and does nothing to justify importing and turning a blind eye to tainted product of any kind.


It's a moot point to you. It's pretty easy to do the 'moral' thing when your spending someone elses honey.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Saturday, April 10, 2010 

Remove lead from honey.
Not practical or possible.

Dilution of leaded honey.
Lead is one of those accumulative heavy metals.
So if you dilute the honey it will still accumulate in your system..
So, we go back to the basics of the honey source, sources.
Ernie


----------



## 123456789 (May 24, 2009)

The Canadian Food Inspection agency test my honey every year for lead and other contaminates. There is an acceptable level of lead that is measured in parts per billion.

If the load that was destroyed for lead contamination were blended with the next 10 (20?) loads the guy produced (and assuming he uses better barrels) it would pass with flying colours. 

That's why you don't destroy honey.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

I no longer wonder why there is no lead in gasoline...........not long after finding it in honey they were finding it in kids.
Sue Bee has stopped buying honey on the open market in Canada, the reason given was the price has become to high,....................................................bet they will still gobble up that cheap foreign stuff, like from malaysia at .75


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

OK, then there is also the sad fact of domestic honey that has been contaminated. GH turns down honey for ??? residues but returns the product to California where it is then just sold to a different packer, probably for a little less $, no questions asked.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

123456 said:


> It's not illegal to import tainted honey.


It most certainly is here in the U.S..


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

FYI:
Here's some useful baxkground information on lead.
1. Red, blue and white paint at one time were all lead based.
2. Leaded soldering in our plumbing and now we have modern solders that we use to limit our lead contamination of water when you copper sweating.
3. Natural pollution of lead bearing minerals.
4.Lead shot for hunting. It's out there in our environment adding to our ingested levels.
5. Lead sheathing on boat hulls.
6. Lead storage batteries that have been added, dumped, to our environment.
7. Lead added to our battlefields.
8. The lead that was allowed to be used to wrap Wonder Bread. Remember those neat red, white and blue ballons on the bread wrapper.
9.The lead that was allowed in our dental fillings.
10. Read the garden hose and X-Mass lights warning about lead contamination.
11 Fishing weight that we have added to our water ways including those 3 pounders that I left off-shore when I use to do rock fishing.
12. Lead based pesticides
13. Roman's used lead wine goblets. perhaps that's one more reason Rome fell?
14. You can add to the list.
So, if you want to just dilute the honey and add it's lead contents to your bodies lead bank. Go ahead.
Remember that one sign of lead toxification is non-rational thoughts.
Ernie


----------



## 123456789 (May 24, 2009)

I don't make the rules, I just follow them.

I understand that if we destroy enough honey it will increase the price being offered for the domestic crop, even if it means destroying a Sask. beeks honey unnecessarily. That's just not my style. 
I've never had any problem competing with imported honey, so I guess I can't relate to the fear others seem to have.


----------



## magista (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is a link to the official Criminal Complaint against Hung Ta Fan. I suggest everyone here reads it very carefully:

www.ice.gov/doclib/pi/news/newsreleases/fan_complaint.pdf

What they were involved in is wrong for so many reasons.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

The health issue here is thar lead is additive. Tiney" safe " levels get into your (or your childrens) systems and stays there. It adds up over time. It can do REAL damage to you. The few ways to remove it from your system ane neither fun nor cheap.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

It's a far cry from First Class seating to Federal prison. I relish the thought of these former high fliers incarcerated, cooling their heels. I think the Germans were denied bail as a flight risk. I bet ICE is going after them for the money too, just like a drug dealer.


----------



## magista (Jun 1, 2009)

123456 said:


> It's a moot point to you. It's pretty easy to do the 'moral' thing when your spending someone elses honey.


Uh, ok...that makes no sense at all. We'll see how this thing shakes out.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

:scratch:
Money laundering goes into box 3, line 13, on the bogus page of the IRS taxes page.
Now where do they declare their expenses.:shhhh:
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

here's an update on the imports:
http://home.ezezine.com/1636/1636-2010.04.30.13.26.archive.html

Now they know how we check the honey source.
Ernie


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/04/100429154003.htm

I saw it there.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

redbee If you really believe your statement about sue bee someone has pulled the wool over your eyes!~!! I have NO, I repete NO respect for sue bee! First off about 10 years ago they were selling honey bears for 83 cents each YES 83 cents each and drove the market DOWN. I made a presentation at Wisconsin beeks meeting and Wally Dienelt asked me why the price of honey had dropped so much. I had just lost a deal with Kroger and they TOLD me what they were paying for Bears. Some of the SUE board was present and denied what I said. Years later at the ABF Louisville Meeting they admitted I was right "BUT" didnt want members to know at the time! Lets now compare what you recieve for your honey from sue....(I gave this also at the Wi meeting in 2001) Company a pays you in 30 days lets say 1.60(I just sold my orange for this amount). Sue pays you X amount in 30 days X amount 90 days or so and finally a year later you get the balance(I'm not sure what their pay schedule is as it may have changed but is over a long period). NOW they retain 10 % of your money (GROSS not NET) for "operating capitol" (it use to be 10 years I believe) so lets say you produce and sell $100K a year....sue has 100,000 of YOUR dollars in THEIR account ....what could YOU buy with that money? or pay off and how much would it save you???? Deduct what you are loosing from not having it THEN figure your net paycheck....Ill be willing to bet you get LESS for your honey. NOw go to the Seattle Times article about honey laundering and see sues comments! A US cooperative using members(US beekeepers) money to buy chinese honey is a disgrace! Why anyone would want to belong to sue is a mistery to me....Maybe I need to be a honey broker and supply barrels....bet I could make a pile of $$ ANd NO I 'm not worried about slander....it only applies in cases of untruths!


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Roland Been pulling orange honey(great crop) moving bees to KY...just unloaded semi in a downpour and have to get set out quick....but water is everywhere going to be a nightmare as flow is on andI got to go back to Fl for another load!


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh and by the way in the seattle times article dont you think if a reporter can trace a container of transshipped honey to china sue cant? I would THINK any buyer in the market could do this IF THEY WANTED TO!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

And you would think they could at least use a different font on the barrel labels for the multiple corporations, and an address that is not a parking garage. Mapquest street view can be real handy.

Sutton - stop by on the way up to Wisconsin.(and ya STILL can't spell Diehnelt right)

Roland


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I cant spell any word right....if its over 2 letters!! Not send bees to Wi this summer..someone undercut cranberry pollination....staying in Ky this spring then to sourwood end of June


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I cant spell any word right....if its over 2 letters!! Not sending bees to Wi this summer..someone undercut cranberry pollination and crop prospects look good here....staying in Ky this spring then to sourwood end of June


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Sutton...you been drinking? You are now repeating yourself.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

its called no sleep! Just got in from moving bees all night...hope I can get a nap before tonight!


----------

